# Youtube GUI



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 10, 2010)

Youtube-dl do the job but i want to download the half youtube (music) and i am curious if there is any gui tool for that to make it easier.
I really don't like GUI but for something like that also a GUI tool could be great. (ex Vdownloader of Windows)


----------



## sossego (Jul 10, 2010)

http://yourtubedownloader.awardspace.com/ contact the owner and ask the owner.
Not FreeBSD- I am aware- but you may find a hacker on the BSD hacker mailing list who may be able to guide you through a possible rebuilding process.
Be sure that licensing remains with what the owner set it: GPL, BSD, etc


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 11, 2010)

I use this...

http://www.listentoyoutube.com/

Basically generates an mp3 out of the youtube url and then lets you download it.

It is very fast too


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 11, 2010)

This is faster & better than any other!
Thanks! Solved


----------

